# Puritan Seminary Has a New Website



## N. Eshelman (Nov 11, 2008)

Check it out!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to see that "rose" is no longer the dominant color... 

Thanks for this... Awesome Site!!!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> glad to see that "rose" is no longer the dominant color...
> 
> Thanks for this... Awesome Site!!!



It was 'Luther Rose' FYI.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Nov 11, 2008)

May God bless Puritan Seminary to His Glory!


----------



## SolaGratia (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## eqdj (Nov 11, 2008)

Nicely done.
Two comments:
1. Distance Learning: Woot!
2. I don't think the Audio page's RSS is set-up for podcasting yet.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2008)

I was so blessed visiting PRTS today. Even though my time was short, it is evident that our Sovereign Lord is preparing his ministers for a new generation in this wonderful place.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 11, 2008)

Its worth watching these student interviews. 

September 2008 Student Interviews - PRTS


----------



## SolaGratia (Nov 12, 2008)

Personally, in the student interviews video I agreed with Johnny S (Brazil) of the danger of developing an academic mind in seminary instead of a servant mind in order to served the Church.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 12, 2008)

Honestly, listen to Johhny's message at chapel. It was great. Such humility.

Praise God for PRTS.


----------

